# Some winter tire questions for people in Southeast Michigan



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

I am planning on purchasing winter tires and wheels for my cruze eco when I get it. I have heard that the low resistance tires put on the cruze from the factory don't do the best in snow. My fiance recommended me to the firestone winterforce. He has ran them on his car for the past couple years and really likes them and says they have the most tread. Tire rack has the tire and wheel combo so that is where I plan on ordering them from but unfortunately they charge shipping which can be a little pricey. I also have never heard of a law requiring TPMS, you would just have to deal with the annoying light on the dash. If that place told you $60 to mount and balance your tires that is a pretty fair deal. The dealer I work at charges anywhere from $15-$25 per wheel. As far as storage goes it is best not to leave them laying on cement because it will draw out the moisture and can cause cracking. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

No all season is going to be as good as a snow, they are designed completely differently. I actually call all seasons no seasons because they suck equally at everything . I've good results with Bridgestone Blizzak's, I normally get WS70's for a light car like this. If price s an issue the Firstone winterforce is decent but is a harsher ride. If you do buy them buy all 4 as there will be a huge traction difference between them and your all seasons and getting just 2 could actually cause you to have an accident. But yeah, tread design is different on snows and they also have a much different compound that stays soft below 40 degrees. Just make sure you get them off when the weather warms up as they will wear in a hurry on hot roads. Once your alls easons wear out get a set of summer tires to go with your snows and you will be a happy camper all year


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't argue with the others but I CAN tell you that I have been driving in Chicago for over 40 years an have never ran snow tires on my car. Sure there are a few days every winter that I wished I had snow tires but I can't remember the last time I was stuck or could not get where I was going because I didn't have them. If your going to driving in the wild (like Livonia)  or the UP you might need them, but for everyday city driving I think you will be fine.
Either way, once you find the best price go back to Discount Tire as they will match it and they give very good service.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

The one thing I can tell you, is you won't get a definitive answer from this forum, or any forum for that matter. Why? For as long as I have been asking the question, the answer amounts mostly to personal preference and driving situation.

I bought my Cruze LT last October and it did very well in the snow with the stock tires. Last winter was slightly colder than average, but it was less snowy (number of snow incidents, not time snow sat on the ground which was actually quite long) than the previous years.

Now many people living in SE Michigan live on dirt roads or need to navigate dirt roads. I have noticed that snow on dirt roads offers significantly less traction than snow on paved roads. If I were one of those people, I would probably get all wheel drive or snow tires at minimum. But with my current situation of only paved roads, all-season works well enough for me. However, if you go the all season tire route, you need to make sure the tread stays deep. Deeper than the recomended minimum. Once the all seasons get near that point of low tread, they become worthless in snow.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It is very true that it is a personal preference as you will most likely be able to navigate in a city without issues. If you are brave enough you can probably make summer tires work. I was speaking mearly from a technical standpoint that snow tires are night and day different in the snow compared to all seasons. But you are correct that it really is a matter of your preference. I like the the security of knowing when I hit the brakes hard (which happens alot in NY since our dirvers are retards) I have that much better of a chance of not sliding into oncoming morons. To add perspective it is very similar to comparing all seasons to a high performance summer tire. Will the all seasons do the job, yes, will they do it anywhere near as well. Most likely not


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I will be running snow tires...

Father owns a car repair shop in Metro Detroit going on 40 years... I don't plan on spending much over $400 for snow tires for this car...


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Snow tires for me 100%....I would never drive a car without them in the winter.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I've run one part of the last winter season here in Minnesota with my snow/factory LS steels that I got and I don't regret it at all especially when we were dumped on a couple of times. No problems with storms up to 14" so far. I buy my snows mainly for the control factor with getting a variety of winter storms of black ice/sleet & slushy snow conditions here in the Twin Cities. Plus when combined with the traction/stability system, it makes the Cruze a nice little tank.  :th_dblthumb2:

Plus the 18's don't get all f'd up from the Minnesota salt/sand they use..:angry:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

For what it's worth, I live about an hour south of Detroit and our winters are quite similar. I have not used snows since my last rear wheel drive car, an '83 Camaro Z28. I have found no real need for them in this area with all season radials. Snow removal, brine, and salting keep the roads and streets pretty clear. Yeah, we have the occaisional snow emergency, but I don't think it is often enough to warrant the expense of a set of snows and wheels. Also, when Blizzaks came out, they were only good for about 3 seasons max, so is the investment worth it? 

Jim


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, they are still good for 3 seasons max, as are most snow tires, they are very soft. If your roads are mainly clear then they may not be worth the money, but first time you slide into the car in front of you suddenly they are pretty cheap. also have to factor into the cost the fact you aren't wearing out your all seasons so it extends the time between buying another set of regular tires, which does offset it a little more when you think about it. I'm a big believer in preparing for worst case, I don't want to ever sit there and be like "If I only had snow tires"


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Snow tires help you out even when there is no snow on the ground too. Because of their design, they're designed to get better traction on cold roads than all seasons. This means, you likely will stop in a shorter distance on a dry cold road.

On a side note, I also think the tread pattern on most snows looks baddass, but perhaps that isn't a reason to purchase them. :question:


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

Agree it is a personal preference. I live in Genesee County and commute to metro-Detroit most every workday. I've had front drive cars with all season tires on I-75 and have done OK. Much depends on the weather/temps/moisture from one day to the next. I'm considering true winter tires from a day-to-day traction perspective. Deep snow - nah, I roll out the 4x4. Good luck.


----------

